# On the rebound



## moodywop

OK, here's a challenge for those who believe that everything can be translated with minimal damage 

How would you say in Italian: _I started going out with her when I was on the rebound. Our relationship was doomed from the start_


----------



## disegno

moodywop said:
			
		

> OK, here's a challenge for those who believe that everything can be translated with minimal damage
> 
> How would you say in Italian: _I started going out with her when I was on the rebound. Our relationship was doomed from the start_



Che ne dici di questo...

Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei poco dopo essere bruciato da un'amante precedente. Dall'inizio il nostro rapporto è stato condannato.


----------



## moodywop

disegno said:
			
		

> Che ne dici di questo...
> 
> Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei poco prima dopo essere brucciato da un'amante precedente. Dall'inizio il nostro rapporto è stato condannato.


 
Faccio qualche modifica (ma per me "on the rebound" resta intraducibile! ):

...poco dopo essere rimasto scottato dall'esperienza di una storia precedente finita male (much much longer and still no idea of the "rebound" effect... ). Il nostro rapporto era senza speranza/non aveva alcuna/nessuna speranza (fin dall'inizio)


----------



## Manuel_M

My (unconvincing) attempt:

*Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei appena dopo la rottura di una mia relazione precedente. Sin dall'inizio, la nostra relazione era destinata a finire.*


----------



## disegno

Ho fatto alcune revisioni me stessa prima di vedere il tuo post  ...ma hai ragione, "rebound" è difficile di tradurre senza mille delle parole e una lunga spiegazione.


----------



## moodywop

It's an excellent attempt, Manuelito . It's just the "rebound" part that's hard to convey:

 a ball that is on the rebound has just hit something and is moving back through the air
(Longman)


----------



## DAH

moodywop said:
			
		

> Faccio qualche modifica (ma per me "on the rebound" resta intraducibile! ):


 Che cosa "per ripicca?"


----------



## Bookmom

Uscivo con lei per fasciarmi il cuore ferito. (Fu) uno sbaglio che ci condanno sin dall' inizio.


----------



## moodywop

DAH said:
			
		

> Che cosa "per ripicca?"


 
"Per ripicca" è un po' come "out of spite".

Dopo che mi ha lasciato, per ripicca ho gettato via tutti i suoi regali


----------



## moodywop

Bookmom said:
			
		

> Uscivo con lei per fasciarmi il cuore ferito. (Fu) uno sbaglio che ci condannò sin dal inizio.


 
A poetess is born


----------



## Bookmom

moodywop said:
			
		

> A poetess is born


 
Non e' che mi stai prendendo in giro Moodywop?    Si scrive sin dal inizio o sin dall'inizio?


----------



## moodywop

Bookmom said:
			
		

> Non e' che mi stai prendendo in giro Moodywop?  Si scrive sin dal inizio o sin dall'inizio?


 
No! Mai! La tua traduzione è davvero molto bella e poetica (cross my heart!)

Sin/fin dall'inizio


----------



## Bookmom

moodywop said:
			
		

> No! Mai! La tua traduzione è davvero molto bella e poetica (cross my heart!)
> 
> Sin/fin dall'inizio


 
Allora, grazie, sia per il gentile complimento che per la correzione.


----------



## lsp

You'll have to coin a new phrase, MW - Cominciavo ad uscire con lei _di rimbalzo_...


----------



## barbaresco

ciao a tutti e' la prima volta che scrivo,

che ne dite di ripiego?
ho cominciato ad uscire con lei come se fosse un ripiego. la nostra relazione era finita in partenza o ancora prima di nascere


----------



## Miachetemio

"Ho cominciato a uscire con lei che stavo ancora recuperando. La nostra relazione era destinata a fallire fin dall'inizio." ?

Ciao


----------



## linodor

barbaresco said:


> ciao a tutti e' la prima volta che scrivo,
> 
> che ne dite di ripiego?
> ho cominciato ad uscire con lei come se fosse un ripiego. la nostra relazione era finita in partenza o ancora prima di nascere


Mi sembra buono il termine ripiego, più sinteticamente si potrebbe dire: "_ho cominciato a uscire con lei di ripiego, ..._"


----------



## Curandera

_Condivido ripiego e direi:_

_'Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei (solo) per ripiego'. _
_'Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei che era solo un ripiego per me'._


----------



## GavinW

Curandera said:


> _Condivido ripiego _


 
Me too, totally. Really nice solution. It mirrors the idiomaticity of the English. Maybe even better than Bookmom's earlier stab (che, sol senno del poi, direi forse peccava casomai di un certo slancio eccessivamente poetico nel contesto, anche se molto bello e fine...)


----------



## giovannino

Although I can't think of a satisfactory translation myself, I have a few misgivings about "ripiego". Let's look at the dictionary definitions:

*on the rebound* while you are sad and confused, especially after a relationship has ended:_ Paul left her and three months later she married Angus on the rebound.__They first met when he was on the rebound from a broken relationship. _(OALDE)


*ripiego *espediente, via d'uscita, mezzo ingegnoso per cavarsela (Garzanti)

If you do something "per ripiego" you are consciously, deliberately making do with second best. This may sound like "on the rebound" but (native speakers please correct me if I'm wrong) I think that, as the OALDE suggests, when you're on the rebound you're confused and you may well not be consciously picking someone as a "ripiego" -- maybe you genuinely think that that someone is your soulmate, but your judgment is clouded (you're "sad and confused").
In other words, to me "per ripiego" sounds like a deliberate, opportunistic choice, whereas "on the rebound" doesn't.


----------



## Curandera

Giovannino, capisco cosa intendi e sono anch'io nel dubbio.

Letteralmente la frase vuole dire: 

_'Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei quando ancora non mi ero del tutto ripreso dalla storia precedente'._

_Esiste poi l'espressione in inglese 'a rebound girl'  'a rebound boy'. Di quì l'idea del ripiego. _

_Forse bisognerà specificare in italiano:_

_Ho cominciato a vederla quando ancora dovevo riprendermi dall'altra storia/quando ancora non ci vedevo chiaro..._


----------



## angelico76

Sono d'accordo con voi, però il Collins traduce "on the rebound" come per ripicca.
Ma non penso sia corretto in questo caso.
Penso che "on the rebound" sia più "riprendersi da una cosa negativa che è capitata di recente". La traduzione del Collins è fuorviante.


----------



## giovannino

Curandera said:


> Giovannino, capisco cosa intendi e sono anch'io nel dubbio.
> 
> Letteralmente la frase vuole dire:
> 
> _'Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei quando ancora non mi ero del tutto ripreso dalla storia precedente'._
> 
> _Esiste poi l'espressione in inglese 'a rebound girl' 'a rebound boy'. Di quì l'idea del ripiego. _
> 
> _Forse bisognerà specificare in italiano:_
> 
> _Ho cominciato a vederla quando ancora dovevo riprendermi dall'altra storia/quando ancora non ci vedevo chiaro..._


 
Ciao Curandera,

sì, secondo me la tua traduzione rende perfettamente il senso dell'espressione, almeno come l'ho sempre intesa io. Anche il _New Oxford English Dictionary _conferma la definizione dell'OALD:

_while still affected by the emotional distress caused by the ending of a romantic or sexual relationship_

_Per ripiego _mi sembra riduttivo. _Per ripicca, _poi, come dice angelico, non corrisponde affatto all'originale (mi meraviglia che anche il Garzanti dia questa traduzione).

Il dizionario Hoepli propone _a caldo, _che però è un po' vago, infatti viene aggiunta una spiegazione dell'espressione:

*on the rebound* (fig) a caldo, mentre ancora risente delle conseguenze di una relazione sentimentale finita male; *Clare had been chucked by Brad and married August on the rebound* Clare era stata piantata da Brad e sposò August a caldo.


----------



## barbaresco

ciao Giovannino concordo con il tuo ragionamento pero' non sempre l'utilizzo di ripiego nella lingua italiana parlata ha un accento negativo e opportunista, 
non e' comunque la traduzione perfetta ma secondo me ripiego si avvicina molto


----------



## byrne

just for fun...
non avevo ancora superato (digerito) la rottura con la mia ex....


----------



## Bookmom

Giovannino, as usual, I completely agree with your misgivings and reasoning regarding the use of ripiego.  Looking back at the original thread (how interesting to be revisiting what was written over 3 years ago) I always liked rimbalzo.  There was never any discussion after it was suggested.  Why not rimbalzo?


----------



## Miachetemio

Bookmom said:


> Giovannino, as usual, I completely agree with your misgivings and reasoning regarding the use of ripiego.  Looking back at the original thread (how interesting to be revisiting what was written over 3 years ago) I always liked rimbalzo.  There was never any discussion after it was suggested.  Why not rimbalzo?



The idiomatic use of rimbalzo is to indicate that something happened in an indirect way, often as consequence of something else.

"I lavori del porto hanno danneggiato i suoi affari e di rimbalzo i miei."

His business was directly affected, mine indirectly ( say, I am one of his suppliers).

Again:

"Non mi ha detto nulla, la notizia mi é arrivata di rimbalzo"

At #16 I proposed "stavo ancora recuperando" ( after the disaster ) but it passed unobserved.

Ciao


----------



## Bookmom

Yes, and three plus years ago in #8 I suggested per fasciarmi il cuore ferito, the idea of rimbalzo was/is to find a one word equivalent of rebound. In fact, rimbalzo does exactly what you suggest, as an idiomatic expression "... rimbalzo is to indicate that something happened in an indirect way, often as consequence of something else".  So in exactly this way, as a consequence of something that happened which causes something else to take place, I went out with her on the rebound.  Uscivo con lei di/sul rimbalzo.


----------



## Miachetemio

"uscire con qualcuno di rimbalzo " has no meaning in Italian.

I take "on the rebound", in this case,  as "recovering" and your "fasciarmi il cuore ferito" fits with that. 
However, I don't think that a boy would ever use such expression. A bit too...mincing, maybe?

I thonk that Curandera got the point:

'Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei quando ancora non mi ero del tutto ripreso dalla storia precedente'.

A bit too long, perhaps....

Ciao


----------



## GavinW

Miachetemio said:


> A bit too long, perhaps....


 
Perhaps. But there are evidently a lot of aspects involved in the English expression. I'll try to list the ones I can think of (they are all very closely inter-connected, of course):

1) My judgment and sensibilities were not functioning properly in my new choice of partner (because I hadn't recovered from the breakup of the previous relationship)
2) I rushed into the new relationship (like a knee-jerk reaction), because I needed to fill a "gap" in my life (so my judgment was imperfect)
3) Deep down, it was clear to me right from the start that the relationship was unlikely to ever be serious, because the previous relationship was so serious that, when it ended, it would have required a period of solitude and reflection in order to analyse why it didn't last and what I really wanted in life, and relationships, anyway.

(Can anyone think of any others...?)

In view of the above, I'm starting to think that the word "reazione", in context, may work in the way that "(di/sul) rimbalzo" apparently does not work (unfortunately...). Qualcosa tipo "...come reazione frettolosa a una/alla (mia) precedente storia". (Just an idea)


----------



## Akire72

Ricordo la battura di "Sliding Doors" in cui lei e lui sono su una barca e lei gli sta elencando una serie di motivi per i quali non può mettersi con lui o uscire con lui. Uno tra i quali è: I'm still on the rebound". Non ricordo come viene tradotto, ma sicuramente non con "di ripiego". E' più: "Mi sto ancora riprendendo dall'ultima batosta"


----------



## susie4uni

Essere nella fase di recupero? 
Credo si possa lasciare sottintesa la relazione, che è ovviamente finita male se si deve recuperare, e che non ci si possa confondere con la salute o i voti a scuola o le prestazioni atletiche.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DAH said:


> Che cosa "per ripicca?"



Actually the Oxford dictionary does suggest "per ripicca" as a translation of "on the rebound", however I believe it's not accurate at all.
"per ripicca" means "out of spite" which is different from "on the rebound" which means "sotto l'effetto di una delusione sentimentale".


----------



## Blackman

Forse _in convalescenza_, in accezione ironica, ci si avvicina...



Paulfromitaly said:


> Actually the Oxford dictionary does suggest "per ripicca" as a translation of "on the rebound", however I believe it's not accurate at all.
> "per ripicca" means "out of spite" which is different from "on the rebound" which means "sotto l'effetto di una delusione sentimentale".


----------



## curiosone

I checked a rather old Sansoni, which defines "rebound" (in the sense we're discussing) NOT from the the point of view of the person "on the rebound" but from the point of view of the new partner.  The example used (in the Sansoni) was:
(fig) "to catch somone on the rebound" : approfittare di un momento di debolezza di qualcuno.

Cercando quindi di tradurre la frase originale (prima persona) si potrebbe dire qualcosa tipo "Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei in un momento di debolezza dopo la rottura... "   

Lo so che è troppo lungo, ma ad un certo punto bisogna stabilire se è più importante tradurre il concetto correttamente, o trovare un'alternativa poetica o spiritosa.  Non escludo però l'idea di "inventare un modo" di usare "rimbalzo" in modo che si capisca.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> I checked a rather old Sansoni, which defines "rebound" (in the sense we're discussing) NOT from the the point of view of the person "on the rebound" but from the point of view of the new partner.



That's a good point. In any case I think "per ripicca" is never a good translation.


----------



## cercolumi

Rimabalzo non funziona, ma forse può funzionare contraccolpo:
_Ho cominciato ad uscire con lei come per contraccolpo. La nostra relazione...._


----------



## LaHaine

*O*n the rebound: sotto l'effetto di una delusione sentimentale.


----------

